# cold/cool weather jackets



## The Weasel

What you guys sportin in the winter time..say 35-50 degrees? The Giordana FormaRed Lightweight looks pretty good. Normally I just use a s/s base, jersey, arm warmers, and light vest into the low 50s high 40s.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## skyliner1004

under 40 i go bib only on my trainer =)


----------



## RJP Diver

The Weasel said:


> What you guys sportin in the winter time..say 35-50 degrees? The Giordana FormaRed Lightweight looks pretty good. Normally I just use a s/s base, jersey, arm warmers, and light vest into the low 50s high 40s.
> Thanks for the input.


Here's a post I put up recently...
--------------------------------
As the weather cools here in the northeast it was time to get some appropriate clothing for cycling. Especially problematic are rides like today which started at 7:30am at 45F and ended 48 miles later at 65F.

After some research I went with a Gore "Phantom" jacket. The construction is "Windstopper" material in front which - as advertised - cuts wind to zip, zero, zilch, nada.










But too often, cycling jackets are like riding in a hefty trash bag, causing you to sweat like crazy inside the jacket. Not so with the Phantom, who's back panel is made of a soft breathable fabric allowing for venting of excess heat.










And as the ride warms up, the sleeves simply zip off and can be tucked right into one of the three pockets on the back, turning the jacket into a short-sleeve jersey... which still provides "Windstopper" fabric on the chest.










Nicely, the fit on this jacket is not tight/tight. It's just loose enough to be comfortable (and provide room for an underlayer) but avoid flapping in the wind.

MSRP is $169, but was able to get the local Eastern Mountain Sports store to match a web price of $124. 

Definitely a great buy for anyone who rides in chilly weather, especially if the temp might warm up during the ride.


----------



## ezdoesit

RJP Diver said:


> Here's a post I put up recently...
> --------------------------------
> As the weather cools here in the northeast it was time to get some appropriate clothing for cycling. Especially problematic are rides like today which started at 7:30am at 45F and ended 48 miles later at 65F.
> 
> After some research I went with a Gore "Phantom" jacket. The construction is "Windstopper" material in front which - as advertised - cuts wind to zip, zero, zilch, nada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But too often, cycling jackets are like riding in a hefty trash bag, causing you to sweat like crazy inside the jacket. Not so with the Phantom, who's back panel is made of a soft breathable fabric allowing for venting of excess heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as the ride warms up, the sleeves simply zip off and can be tucked right into one of the three pockets on the back, turning the jacket into a short-sleeve jersey... which still provides "Windstopper" fabric on the chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely, the fit on this jacket is not tight/tight. It's just loose enough to be comfortable (and provide room for an underlayer) but avoid flapping in the wind.
> 
> MSRP is $169, but was able to get the local Eastern Mountain Sports store to match a web price of $124.
> 
> Definitely a great buy for anyone who rides in chilly weather, especially if the temp might warm up during the ride.


 Great Minds must think a like. :thumbsup: 
I was just going to post on this jacket as I bought it two weeks a go when REI had their 20% off sale picked this up for $105.00 marked down from $170.00
I have the yellow seen here a great jacket.http://www.rei.com/product/766288
so +1:thumbsup:


----------



## RJP Diver

ezdoesit said:


> Great Minds must think a like. :thumbsup:
> I was just going to post on this jacket as I bought it two weeks a go when REI had their 20% off sale picked this up for $105.00 marked down from $170.00
> I have the yellow seen here a great jacket.http://www.rei.com/product/766288
> so +1:thumbsup:


How'd you get to $105 from 20% off $170?

$170 x 0.8 = $136


----------



## ezdoesit

RJP Diver said:


> How'd you get to $105 from 20% off $170?
> 
> $170 x 0.8 = $136


Had a $20.00 gift card and it still doesn't add up but it came out to $105.00:thumbsup:


----------



## RJP Diver

ezdoesit said:


> Had a $20.00 gift card and it still doesn't add up but it came out to $105.00:thumbsup:


OK - wanted to make sure I didn't miss a better price!


----------



## kbiker3111

I love that jacket, except for the detachable sleeves. They don't zip off easily and they're an even bigger pain to get back on. I leave the sleeves on 99% of the time.


----------



## easyridernyc

RJP Diver said:


> Here's a post I put up recently...
> --------------------------------
> As the weather cools here in the northeast it was time to get some appropriate clothing for cycling. Especially problematic are rides like today which started at 7:30am at 45F and ended 48 miles later at 65F.
> 
> After some research I went with a Gore "Phantom" jacket. The construction is "Windstopper" material in front which - as advertised - cuts wind to zip, zero, zilch, nada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But too often, cycling jackets are like riding in a hefty trash bag, causing you to sweat like crazy inside the jacket. Not so with the Phantom, who's back panel is made of a soft breathable fabric allowing for venting of excess heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as the ride warms up, the sleeves simply zip off and can be tucked right into one of the three pockets on the back, turning the jacket into a short-sleeve jersey... which still provides "Windstopper" fabric on the chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely, the fit on this jacket is not tight/tight. It's just loose enough to be comfortable (and provide room for an underlayer) but avoid flapping in the wind.
> 
> MSRP is $169, but was able to get the local Eastern Mountain Sports store to match a web price of $124.
> 
> Definitely a great buy for anyone who rides in chilly weather, especially if the temp might warm up during the ride.



yeah that ems price matching is a good call...

i have a couple gore pieces that are really nice, i swear by the gore tex shells, they are tough. also have a couple functions, with a base layer the shells and the function are both good down into the forties, function even lower. face starts feeling it after that though. i would imagine the softshells, are kinda no brainers into the thirties and below with base layer, probably lower with extremity protection. two hundred bucks for a good quality jacket is not cheap, but imo gore is kinda worth it 

got a couple other pieces, eager to try pearl izumi elite barrier, i was disappointed at the footprint i got for the price, some sizzle without steak, the proof will be in the pudding there. in general, though, i will second the gore recommendations, they make very good cycling gear.....


----------



## jkmacman

my extremities get cold, so i think gloves, armwarmers and bobka hat are more important then a shell. i have some pearl izumi shells, but i prefer lays, 
short sleeve under armour, then arm warmers, long sleeve under armour, bobka hat, pearl izumi cyclone gloves and long sleeve cycling shirt, long bib pants.

i have booties, i didn't use last year, may use this year. i plan on do mostly mtb this winter as its less cold in the woods with trees breaking wind, roadies i stay to river road, then some laps and local parks, vest are good on descents, look for voler stuff as they make pro quality roadie gear:thumbsup also check bonktown. i spent last week end, puting away short sleeve roadie shirts and breaking out winter gear. i hope to get some warmer gloves as the pearl izumi glove is nice, but several seasons old, its already near freezing in the morning. i know hard core roadies bike all winter use mitens, but i like to have a good grip on to break, i have a few layers of gloves, but i need to match them up as one alone not so good


----------



## easyridernyc

think i am gonna pull the trigger on a gore phantom today..let you know what i think...

yeah extremities are a bytch, good gloves are hard to find for less than a hundred bucks. thanks for the heads up on bonktown. got some good neoprene booties that i'm sure are gonna come in handy. but man, do i need a good reliable hat, although my sugoi cap looks great and has been very capable so far this fall, i know i am gonna need more.....bobkha, huh? 

thanks


----------



## CHT

easyridernyc said:


> think i am gonna pull the trigger on a gore phantom today..let you know what i think...
> 
> yeah extremities are a bytch, good gloves are hard to find for less than a hundred bucks. thanks for the heads up on bonktown. got some good neoprene booties that i'm sure are gonna come in handy. but man, do i need a good reliable hat, although my sugoi cap looks great and has been very capable so far this fall, i know i am gonna need more.....bobkha, huh?
> 
> thanks


I just picked up a Gore Tool jacket this Winter...that and a merino base layer. In past years I had to use too many layers. Full disclosure, I'm a cold wimp. Also use chemical foot warmers w/neoprene booties if the weather is below freezing. They are cheap and can be bought in bulk.


----------



## zac

Anything below 40 or so finds me in this:

http://www.hammernutrition.com/products/men-s-cycling-jackets.jackets.html?navcat=clothing&subnavcat=cycling

I have an older version that I have had for a number of years. At $100, if you don't mind the Hammer logos, it is one of the better winter jackets I have used. Very sturdy double zipper, easy to use with gloves on, completely wind and water proof, yet breathable. The pockets are a bonus too, as no need to unzip to get food or whatever. 

I have used this jacket with a light wool sweater, ls winter jersey and thermal base layer to well below freezing. 

HTH
zac


----------



## jkmacman

i meant Balaclava

https://www.campmor.com/sugoi-midzero-cycling-balaclava.shtml?source=CI&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=51354
Sugoi Midzero Cycling Balaclava









they had the lobster mittens on bontown. i'd rather go into campmor try the stuff on/out. i get a 10% btcnj discount on bike crap there, as well as a nj ny trail conf 10% on the other stuff.

i haven't used bonktown yet, i may order a cheaper item just to check it out. but gennerally online its best to know the exact item size etc. otherwise its a pain to exchange:thumbsup:


----------



## nismosr

RJP Diver said:


> Here's a post I put up recently...
> --------------------------------
> As the weather cools here in the northeast it was time to get some appropriate clothing for cycling. Especially problematic are rides like today which started at 7:30am at 45F and ended 48 miles later at 65F.
> 
> After some research I went with a Gore "Phantom" jacket. The construction is "Windstopper" material in front which - as advertised - cuts wind to zip, zero, zilch, nada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But too often, cycling jackets are like riding in a hefty trash bag, causing you to sweat like crazy inside the jacket. Not so with the Phantom, who's back panel is made of a soft breathable fabric allowing for venting of excess heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as the ride warms up, the sleeves simply zip off and can be tucked right into one of the three pockets on the back, turning the jacket into a short-sleeve jersey... which still provides "Windstopper" fabric on the chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely, the fit on this jacket is not tight/tight. It's just loose enough to be comfortable (and provide room for an underlayer) but avoid flapping in the wind.
> 
> MSRP is $169, but was able to get the local Eastern Mountain Sports store to match a web price of $124.
> 
> Definitely a great buy for anyone who rides in chilly weather, especially if the temp might warm up during the ride.


I have this jacket too it was a christmas gift ..3 years ago.works really great.


----------



## jkmacman

*can you say pearl izumi?*

Wore a nice lime green pearl izumi ziperless shell today on a roadie loop. Manana I go mtb and taking my pearl izumi zipper shell. Also has removable sleeves.

Bought a 20 dolla lite weight glove nike mostly for running. We spent a 100 dolla at sport authority mostly swimming stuff plus glove. Sport authority has some decent stuff but it is pricey. The heavy weight gloves run 60 dolla on up.

I asked about club discounts and they looked at me like I had 3 heads. Definetily going to campmpmor next Saturday for more stuff.

I think I mid weight bootie and heavy weight glove for cycling is up next. I have heavy weight bootie but is pita to get on:thumbsup:


----------



## jmoryl

I've got two outer shells that get me through the winter. One is a Voler similar to the one in the Hammer link posted above, but made of Wind-tex. I think it was made around 2001; it was snached off eBay slightly used for about $20. It appears to be a demo sample with some bright designs, sorta ugly but good for visibility.

Even warmer and thicker is my Nalini Diso jacket, which is made from one of their proprietary materials, Mantotex2. The drawback is that it is black, which isn't good for low-light riding, but it does have some nice reflective elements. Also grabbed this off eBay, new, for about $100 - it is normally a much more expensive item.

For me the limiting factor is keeping the face and extremities warm. My Wind-tex front tights (Santini) and jackets do a pretty good job on the body.


----------



## NJcycler

*cold*

I have been doing some early morning rides below freezing the last few weeks. I like to dress on the lighter side because I build up so much body heat during the ride. 
Full bibs with a double layer with short sleeve and long sleeve poli pro. Then a short sleeve jersey over that. Important skull cap under the helmet and just full finger Fox Racing gloves without any insulation. I have been pretty comfortable. I am use to extreme cold from snowboarding and living in Northern VT and know how to dress for it. The main core body is always easy to keep warm. It is always fingers and toes you have to worry about.


----------



## trek21

RJP Diver said:


> Here's a post I put up recently...
> --------------------------------
> As the weather cools here in the northeast it was time to get some appropriate clothing for cycling. Especially problematic are rides like today which started at 7:30am at 45F and ended 48 miles later at 65F.
> 
> After some research I went with a Gore "Phantom" jacket. The construction is "Windstopper" material in front which - as advertised - cuts wind to zip, zero, zilch, nada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But too often, cycling jackets are like riding in a hefty trash bag, causing you to sweat like crazy inside the jacket. Not so with the Phantom, who's back panel is made of a soft breathable fabric allowing for venting of excess heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as the ride warms up, the sleeves simply zip off and can be tucked right into one of the three pockets on the back, turning the jacket into a short-sleeve jersey... which still provides "Windstopper" fabric on the chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely, the fit on this jacket is not tight/tight. It's just loose enough to be comfortable (and provide room for an underlayer) but avoid flapping in the wind.
> 
> MSRP is $169, but was able to get the local Eastern Mountain Sports store to match a web price of $124.
> 
> Definitely a great buy for anyone who rides in chilly weather, especially if the temp might warm up during the ride.


Just bought this same jacket (only blue) at my LBS this weekend and I love it so far. It definately stops the cold air and never got cold in mid 40's:thumbsup:


----------



## easyridernyc

went out a couple times this weekend, saturday was on the cool side, mid forties, yesterday was windy. and cold, low forties, but that fu5kin wind, man made if feel in the thirties, it was pumping down by the river...

was gonna wear gore function over a good long sleeve base, but figured softshell was the way to go in the colder conditions. soft choice was craft ws thermal vs endura air defense. craft looked good, but the endura shell was screaming try me try me lol, so i went air defense over a long sleeve base and a good pair of trusty carbon tights. after ten minutes i was good and loose. after twenty i loosened up the vents, and that was it. was comfortable, and i mean _comfortable_, the whole day long. felt like i would have been good well down into, dare i say it, the twenties? cold and wind were not an issue for either of _the entire days...._

i dont know why this one hasnt come up enutsiatically before, maybe it has something to do with the fit and the heft--ad is a little "bulky," and is probably best for mountain doods. i guess a regular shell _would_ actually be lighter over a good layer or two. whatever. in the end, yo, that air defense is one baaaad a55 jacket. very very pleasantly surprised, good job by the boys at endura....


----------



## Christine

I have a blue Nike jacket that's similar, thick but soft windblocking material; thinner in the back for breathability; 3 generous pockets in the back +1 with a zipper. I use it for our wintertime runs with one layer underneath in 20-30 degrees. Don't remember the name of it though.

And those RNH pants are still going strong!


----------



## jkmacman

*no jacket required...*

i biked river road & 9w yesterday. my jacket & pants literaly frooze. i was a good candidate for hypothermia, with all the freezing rain i don't think there is a jacket on the market for the weather we have these few days.


----------



## BarkingDog

My wife bought me the Red Gore Phantom for Christmas.

I am hoping to get a day in very soon when I can safely get out and try it out.

It fits nicely for when in the cycling position. I like the zip off sleeves and it seems durable and well constructed for the purpose.

Can't wait ....perhaps today's rain will make the roads ride ready for the weekend. would have gone last weekend but our kids schedule kept me on the trainer.

Cheers
Bill


----------



## easyridernyc

jkmacman said:


> i biked river road & 9w yesterday. my jacket & pants literaly frooze. i was a good candidate for hypothermia, with all the freezing rain i don't think there is a jacket on the market for the weather we have these few days.



hard core bro...

the thing that usually gets me in the cold and wet is the feet, even with neoprene booties, wet and cold are constantly trying to get in. then the hands go, and then i'm done. cold i can handle. wet i can handle. but cold and wet together, for me, pushes how long i can stay in the saddle. plus, the other thing, is the muck in your drivetrain, which sucks, takes a good hour to get it all out... i try, and try again, but this week, especially with the ice, the black ice you can t see, i just couldnt do it, conditions too rough. 

i think they say mild, but wet saturday. cooler, but dry by sunday, i'm thinking sunday am i am starting to git a little crazy havent been out for a while now...


----------



## The Weasel

BarkingDog said:


> My wife bought me the Red Gore Phantom for Christmas.
> Bill


You didn't post the above same pic. 

Anyways...I wound up with the formared Lightweight jacket. Fit is great and I hope to actually one day use this thing.:mad2:


----------

